# Обновление профиля

## maincode

всем привет.

У меня сервер с gentoo. Каждый раз когда я пытаюсь что либо установить мне выдается ошибка что мой профиль устарел и требуется обновление.

Скажите пожалуйста, это делать обязательно? или можно оставить все как есть?

----------

## integer_by

 *maincode wrote:*   

> всем привет.
> 
> У меня сервер с gentoo. Каждый раз когда я пытаюсь что либо установить мне выдается ошибка что мой профиль устарел и требуется обновление.
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, это делать обязательно? или можно оставить все как есть?

 

Можешь оставить, можешь переключиться на новый профиль.

----------

## Azik

Это делать крайне желательно. Кроме того, система от этого точно не поломается.

----------

